

What it's like to work at Xobni (interview) - girk
http://blog.snaptalent.com/?p=134

======
maxklein
Guy behind the camera should speak less and give the people talking points
beforehand. And please don't laugh when you're behind the camera, it's very
loud. And don't talk about yourself, guy behind camera.

------
sdpurtill
I'm loving these interviews, keep them coming :)

